# Bad disbudding?



## Moody (Apr 7, 2016)

The others don't look like this. These two twin boys were only the 2nd and 3rd disbuddings I have done


----------



## Moody (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Moody (Apr 7, 2016)

Only this one looks this way. The other 4 disbuddings I did are NOT anything like this. The Nubians are flattened and almost scooped looking and this ones brothers are a bit rounded (looks like he will get scurs) but don't look like s blood vessel or something burst under the skin.


----------



## Moody (Apr 7, 2016)

In case it matters these are Lamancha alpine crosses. He is growing huge and strong and playful. I just noticed these today. I disbudded around 5-6 days old and he will be 3 weeks old tomorrow.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 7, 2016)

Looks to me like you didn't get the bud(s) and he's growing horns/scurs... But I don't know... Have to leave this one to the pros... @Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer @babsbag @OneFineAcre @frustratedearthmother Others?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 7, 2016)

Do you actually feel any horn there?
It almost looks like the little nubs that polled goats get
Was his dam or sire polled?


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 7, 2016)

Hmmm interesting. We have burned polled goat nubs due to the male factor and they grow larger nubs whereas females don't usually. We have never had that happen. They are awfully rounded and don't look like typical scurs. When we have burned poll nubs we havenever seen growth like that.

OFA is right they do look like poll nubs.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 7, 2016)

Sorry - no idea.  I've never had a polled goat....so...   But, I'm paying attention - maybe I'll learn something.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 7, 2016)

They look like the real bad disbudding jobs that I do. If I don't go long enough and hard enough they look like that. 

I do have polled goats but I have never burned a polled goat so no help there. 

Had a friend the other day reburn one for me that looked like that and it had puss under it.


----------



## Moody (Apr 7, 2016)

The site was disbudded but has scurs and the dam was disbudded and has almost horns the scurs are so bad. 

The dam has no paperwork. I never looked further into the sires paperwork to see if any were polled. 

I wondered about pus or something under a thin layer of skin. none of the others have this issue. He was the second burn that day but I had to put the first back up with his momma and I checked the iron to ensure it was hot again.


----------



## Moody (Apr 7, 2016)

I have never even seen polled. But you all are saying they still have horn nubs as polled? The first one I did that day had quite the horn buds coming in. This ones nubs weren't quite as big but I did then the same day anyway.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 8, 2016)

Polled goats have to have at least one polled parent, they do not skip a generation. 

The iron should stay hot if you have a good one and if you are using an extension cord it has to be heavy duty, 12 gauge is best. And the longer the cord the heavier it needs to be. 

I was just reburn or take him to a vet that will do the deed.


----------



## Moody (Apr 8, 2016)

I have a rhinehart x-50A and I don't use an extension cord so it was hot enough. 

The red and round is what looks weird to me...

I must have done an awful job on him.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Dec 4, 2018)

We had a doeling we got as a bottle baby whose looked like this after a little while. (Month-ish maybe.?) We reburned them before/around 8 weeks and she is 3 now and no scurs or anything. Interestingly she was done by a breeder who has 20 yrs experience and her twin sister had to be re-done too. The person who bought her sister lives 5 minutes away from me so I reburned her for them. It wasn't puss. I think the bud just wasn't burned enough.

We've had some babies get puss under them but they look more crusty and smell pretty bad.


----------

